# looking advice.



## jakeraskew (Mar 17, 2010)

need advice on a arrow rest. i currenty am shooting a bow teck allegiance. i have a pse phantom drop away rest. my fleching r hitting the rest. would like to get a new one. was wandering wat you thought the best rest on the market was for hunting and 3d


----------



## hyun (Mar 19, 2010)

Post on the General Archery Discussion for a faster productive response.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*dorp away not working?*

they tried them years ago, they still dont work. anything that moves makes noise.the longer your arrows remains in rest the more accurate it will be. try martin speed rest. or boduddle. both are good...no moving parts on these.:bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2::bump2:


----------



## Roundtree (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree with the more contact the more accurate the rest but not with the dropaways dont work. Try a limbdriver i have used this rest for past couple years and it works great.


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Try a Ripcord Drop Away. 4 years running and no problems. Limbdriver looks nice. Guy at my club has one and it functions well. Not sure I would want it on my hunting bow though due to length of cord from the rest to the limb.


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

I too shoot an Allegience....
I have had excellent luck with a Trophy Taker.
They are installed on all 3 of my bows and whether the bow is used for hunting or target shooting, they always perform flawlessly!!!!!
I have recommended the Trophy Takers for almost all of my 4-H kids and I can say that our club seems to go home with more "hardware" from the state shoot than some of the others kids.
These rests are bullet proof with one moving part.
Only thing you need to decide it which arrow cradle style you need.
http://www.trophytaker.com/original_fall_away.aspx


----------

